

Lean in Memes - LeonW
http://blog.bufferapp.com/lean-in-memes-10-lean-startup-ideas-explained-in-memes

======
fudged
Surprisingly well done, in my opinion.

~~~
LeonW
Awesome, so glad to hear it! :)

